# Gildenaufbau - Wie gehts?



## coroc (3. Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich bin ein GW2  Neuling und möchte eine Gilde aus Grund  und Boden stampfen. Zusammen mit _VFB_ hat die Gilde insgesamt schon 2  Mitglieder 

Da 2 Member allerdings seehr wenig sind brauchen  wir neue. Und da ist das Problem. Wie wirbt man am besten neue  Mitglieder an? Das fragen wir uns auch und brauchen ein wenig Hilfe.

Was wir nicht stellen können sind TS und ne eigene Website  Wobei die Website eigentlich machbar wäre.

Was ann die Gilde bieten:

- Anfängerfreundlich
- Interne Tauschbörse
- Mit der Gilde in WvW schlachten

Mehr fällt uns grade nicht ein. Wir erbitten Tipps...

LG, coroc (und _VFB_) 

P.S. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, ist er höchstwillkommen


----------



## coroc (4. Februar 2013)

Da sich anscheinend niemand meldet - sei es aus desinteresse oder unwissenheit - erlaube ich mir mal einen Push. 

(Gesehen wird der Thread ja, warum postet hier niemand was rein?)


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2013)

Ist doch fast wie in jedem SPiel 

Wieso schreibt ihr Ingame nicht Gildenlose typen an?  Finden sich bestimmt welche


----------



## coroc (4. Februar 2013)

Jo. Nur es heißt immer: Hört mit dem Gespame auf...usw...

Außerdem ist GW 2 das erste Spiel in die Ricthung, was ich spiele


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Jo. Nur es heißt immer: Hört mit dem Gespame auf...usw...
> 
> Außerdem ist GW 2 das erste Spiel in die Ricthung, was ich spiele


 
Dann die leute privat anschreiben oder keine Ahnung  Das ist keine Wissenschaft für sich  Wenn man ein oder zweimal was in den Chat schreibt ist das auch kein Spam


----------



## coroc (4. Februar 2013)

Jo. Oder einfach alle 3/4h in jeder Anfängerwelt einmal reinspamen


----------



## _VFB_ (4. Februar 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> Jo. Oder einfach alle 3/4h in jeder Anfängerwelt einmal reinspamen


 Jap da wird denke ich keiner was dagegen haben 

Auser wir spamen im WvW  da griegen mer dann einen auf den Deckel


----------



## nulchking (9. Februar 2013)

Hätte eventuell Interesse, habt ihr auch Teamspeak o.ä.?


----------



## coroc (9. Februar 2013)

Hi,

also, Teamspeak haben wir nich, da müsste man mal gucken, ob man es einrichten könnte...

coroc


----------



## sp01 (1. März 2013)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber hab ihr es in diversen Hauptstädten oder vergleichbarem versucht?
Wobei ich den trade channel in wow auch meist nicht lese


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn du Lust hast : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/guild-wars/283387-pcghx-gilde-fuer-guild-wars-2-a.html


----------

